# Ballarat Graduate Certificate Of Brewing



## malt_shovel

Apologies in advance for location of the topic, feel free to move as appropriate


To all those who have completed the graduate certificate or diploma in brewing at Ballarat Uni, could you please give some feedback for someone considering the course. It is not cheap ($8400) for a predominantly online course, so I would like to know from folks who would either recommend to do it, or some other course.

Thanks in advance
:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## kevin_smevin

malt_shovel said:


> Apologies in advance for location of the topic, feel free to move as appropriate
> 
> 
> To all those who have completed the graduate certificate or diploma in brewing at Ballarat Uni, could you please give some feedback for someone considering the course. It is not cheap ($8400) for a predominantly online course, so I would like to know from folks who would either recommend to do it, or some other course.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> :icon_chickcheers:



What are you hoping to achieve by doing the course. If you want to make brewing a profession i'd say its certainly worthwhile. If you just want to learn more as a homebrewer i probably wouldn't recommend spending that amount of cash.


----------



## Lecterfan

Good point from yum yum yum. I am at Ballarat Uni full time (doing different degree)...I spoke to the brewer out there a few years ago and he was really nice and easy going but he did not recommend doing the course if it is for homebrew purposes, it is pretty full on and from what I remember he said it was specifically aimed at a professional level.

Don't let that stop you though, get in contact with them and see what they have to say...as I said it would be a couple of yeasr since I spoke to him.

Good luck


----------



## lastdrinks

Good luck. it might be worth seeing if you can get some credit points for experience. I got half my course credited when i showed them evidence of my industry experience. Photographic proof of throwing up in mates car, pissing on own shoes and regular eating of souvlaki's after midnight.


----------



## malt_shovel

yum yum yum said:


> What are you hoping to achieve by doing the course. If you want to make brewing a profession i'd say its certainly worthwhile. If you just want to learn more as a homebrewer i probably wouldn't recommend spending that amount of cash.




Yep, shoulda qualified the question. I am considering the move into brewing as a profession (currently working in another industry), but wanted to educate myself on what I would need to do to make a success of it before I jump ship. Online is the preferred method so I don't need to cut ties with my current work situation.

Thanks for the replies so far.

Cheers
:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Hargie

malt_shovel said:


> Yep, shoulda qualified the question. I am considering the move into brewing as a profession (currently working in another industry), but wanted to educate myself on what I would need to do to make a success of it before I jump ship. Online is the preferred method so I don't need to cut ties with my current work situation.
> 
> Thanks for the replies so far.
> 
> Cheers
> :icon_chickcheers:




....G'Day malt_shovel

.....How confident are you of the beer you make now and your understanding of the brewing process both thoeretical and practical..??...maybe you should consider the 5 day short course first...??...Bradford Tetlow,who is involved with the brewing program at Ballarat Uni (one of the nicest people in the brewing industry) once told me that the 5 day course also tends to inform some people who enrol why they _shouldn't_ become brewers...this could save you a lot of money....as someone who has made the jump to pro brewing, i have to put my hand up and say i currently have no formal brewing Qualifications although i am now studying the IBD courses some 2 years after i started brewing for a living....prior to the career change i had made myself a competent and confident brewer to the point where i was a very low risk for prospective employers ...
..no doubt, formal Qualifications can only help , but, if you don't have it in you, no course will make you a brewer....you either are, or you aren't....brewing for a living is much more than the romance of mashing in....it is hot , cold, at times very uncomfortable and mundane work , with long hours and tight deadlines,where the money is not that flash, in a very competitive industry with machinery that will need constant attention and repair, where near enough is never ever good enough particularly with cleaning and sanitation etc etc...and where 'commercial realities' invariably make decisions for you....

...if you can handle all that , go for it....I did and my family and I haven't looked back...

hope this helps

Cheers
Scott


----------



## WSC

Just for interest sake what is approx salary for an entry level brewer vs an experienced one?


----------



## jayse

Hargie said:


> snipped>
> where near enough is never ever good enough



Excellent post Scott.

Many brewers even home brewers would not trust other people to do work for them when it comes to the no compromises approach.
Now being the OP asks the question here it may lead some to think he has not done enough of his own homework and if you can't do enough of your homework and put in the hard yards on your own then maybe it is not for you.
When Scott says 'you either are, or you aren't' if you really are then my opinion is I believe you should beable to answer this question on your own, if you can't then maybe you aren't.


----------



## malt_shovel

jayse said:


> Excellent post Scott.
> 
> Many brewers even home brewers would not trust other people to do work for them when it comes to the no compromises approach.
> Now being the OP asks the question here it may lead some to think he has not done enough of his own homework and if you can't do enough of your homework and put in the hard yards on your own then maybe it is not for you.
> When Scott says 'you either are, or you aren't' if you really are then my opinion is I believe you should beable to answer this question on your own, if you can't then maybe you aren't.



Cheers Scott for the insight and Jayse for your thoughts.

Will take it all on board. 

I see this as part of my homework, so will see how we go.

Cheers again
:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## levin_ae92

If your thinking about getting involved in the brewing industry, then definitely! I'm doing it now (started this year) off the back of 2 bachelor degrees I've finished previously (Chemistry and Business/Management). Soon I'm planning on making the move to the industry (I'm currently in the water treatment science industry). Ideally I'm looking to either working as a brewer at a micro, or a lab/research tech at one of the big boys.

As for the course itself, the science is quite in depth and I'm very grateful for having a science background as most processes in brewing are biochemical. The lecturers, Pete and Frank are fantastic blokes, and Bradford (who isnt a lecturer per se, but is heavily involved, and handles most of the operations in the teaching brewery as well as being chief steward at the beer awards, which is a good fun four days, but hard work!) as mentioned before is one of the nicest people ever.

But yeah, this course is definitely aimed at people who are serious about being commercial brewers! So if you decide to take the plunge, good luck! Oh and you can get comm support for the fees, which is just like HECS, so mine is just making a big debt even bigger


----------



## sirhendo

I finished the course at the end of last year and have made the career transition from IT to brewing via commercial Wine and Vinegar making with my brother (also ex-IT). I now brew Prickly Moses beer at Otway Estate with Luke Scott.

I'm pretty much in agreement with everyone else on here. If it's just for home brewing then save your money and educate yourself through books and personal experience. If, however, you want to do what I've done then definitely...I've found that having the scientific knowledge up my sleeve has assisted in making me a better brewer in the creative sense. Armed with the science, my craft is improving dramatically.

If you're interested in trying brewing on commercial scale equipment, we're running a "Brewer's Experience" in November where we will be doing a special single batch that's brewed by the attendees totally hands-on. It's hosted by me and we'll also be doing a beer and food pairing degustation dinner with our awesome chef afterwards. Drop me a pm if you want more info or I will be at ANHC so come find me and say hi.

/plug

Cheers!

Hendo


----------



## stm

Definitely consider the one week short course first.


----------



## koongara

Ha Hendo you actually got the course finnished!, I did the res school with you and am in the throws of finnishing off the last unit now. Will have to catch up for a beer when your in Melb next.

As for the course, yep its well worth it if you have vission of going a step further than plastic buckets in the back shed. I think I recall a fair part of the res school being along the lines of dont be a brewer if you want to make the big bucks. I already had a science degree so quite enjoyed the week, and the beers that went with it. Also Pete A and Bradford T are awesome blokes. As for the price, just put it on HECS and forget about it.

Cheers Darren


sirhendo said:


> I finished the course at the end of last year and have made the career transition from IT to brewing via commercial Wine and Vinegar making with my brother (also ex-IT). I now brew Prickly Moses beer at Otway Estate with Luke Scott.
> 
> I'm pretty much in agreement with everyone else on here. If it's just for home brewing then save your money and educate yourself through books and personal experience. If, however, you want to do what I've done then definitely...I've found that having the scientific knowledge up my sleeve has assisted in making me a better brewer in the creative sense. Armed with the science, my craft is improving dramatically.
> 
> If you're interested in trying brewing on commercial scale equipment, we're running a "Brewer's Experience" in November where we will be doing a special single batch that's brewed by the attendees totally hands-on. It's hosted by me and we'll also be doing a beer and food pairing degustation dinner with our awesome chef afterwards. Drop me a pm if you want more info or I will be at ANHC so come find me and say hi.
> 
> /plug
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Hendo


----------



## Siborg

WSC said:


> Just for interest sake what is approx salary for an entry level brewer vs an experienced one?


I'm looking at doing the course. Anyone know what salary is like for a brewer?


----------



## jayse

Head brewer at say Little Creatures then 100 plus grand, brewer at Billy Joes bar and brewery then 1/3 of that, does that help?


----------



## Siborg

jayse said:


> Head brewer at say Little Creatures then 100 plus grand, brewer at Billy Joes bar and brewery then 1/3 of that, does that help?


a little...


----------



## Wasabi

Firstly, sorry to bump a thread that is getting close to 4 months since the last post. I confess I haven't been around much, but thought I should at least add my 2c worth 

As the above posters have mentioned, the course is aimed at those who are looking for a job in the industry (though homebrewers with a large disposal income are rarely turned away).

Having no formal Science or industry background, I elected to move to Ballarat to do the full Science Degree with the Certificate In Brewing Units as an elective stream. This was definitely the best option for me as the foundation science and being on campus made it much easier for me. That said, people who have signed up and have industry or science background have mostly found it challenging but doable if it's something you really want to do.

I no longer work at the Uni (I eventually had to get a real job) but I'm quite happy to attest to the value of the course. The guys I went through Uni with, or have seen go through the Grad Cert work, or have worked in breweries such as Blue Tongue, Otway Estate, Malt Shovel, Thornbridge (UK), Burleigh Brewing, 3 Ravens, Sunshine Coast, True South, Two Brothers, Coopers, Lion, Colonial, Mountain Goat, AIB, Little Creatures, White Rabbit, Hargreaves Hill, Flying Horse, to name but a few. It's a well respected course, and if you're looking for a job, it's likely you'll be hired by someone who has done it.

I gave up a well paid job in telecoms engineering in 2004 to chase this dream. Today, I'm almost earning as much as I earnt back then (almost), and I wouldn't swap it for the world. The brewing scene in Australia is full of great and genuine people from the big breweries down to the smallest. Having run the logistics arm of AIBA for 4 years I got to meet an awful lot of them, and without exception they're a bunch of great people. Yes it is hard work, yes there is a lot more cleaning and fixing than brewing, yes, alas, you end up having to make what people drink, not what you like. But it is a great job in a great industry.

The money? I've known starting salaries that range from $35,000 to $50,000, and it often depends on the size of the brewery you go to work for (though not always). Don't scoff at working for the big boys at the start of your career though. They pay well, offer excellent training and you'll have access to people who know more about brewing that you can imagine. The training you'll get from a quality control aspect is unmatched. But there are plenty of micro's that have their eyes wide open and the experience to match.

The short course is a really good option of you're in doubt. It's very cheap for what you get, it will help you if you apply for the Grad Cert and while it's a long week, it is a lot of fun. It will also open your eyes to the real science behind brewing, which help some people decide to stay homebrewers. I think Peter usually opens the course with the question "Why are you all so eager to ruin a perfectly good hobby?"

The short course has become so popular that the Uni now runs a second course in conjunction with Massey university in Palmerston North. Far be it for me to suggest the kiwi's need an aussie to teach them how to brew (especially now I live here).

I hope that helps from a slightly different perspective. I'd be happy to answer any specific questions you might have, but I reckon most people on the board who now work in the industry will support my comments. Just make sure you go in with your eyes wide open!

Bradford


----------



## cam89brewer

If you were going to start off on a small scale brewery as a project would it be necessary to do this course or is it only to get your foot in the door at a well established brewery?


----------



## chalky

I would say that nothing is mandatory for either path, however as they say: knowledge is power. 

Or in the very least - knowledge can save you money and/or time, both of which could increase your profits VS revenue.




cambrew said:


> If you were going to start off on a small scale brewery as a project would it be necessary to do this course or is it only to get your foot in the door at a well established brewery?


----------



## BakeryHill

I'm about to do my last 12 months in the mining industry on some pretty good $$ to chase the dream - I've done the hard yards and will spend the last 12 months in Indonesia then come back to do the course and go from there.

Sometimes life is all about chasing your dreams even if it doesn't come with a huge pay packet...


----------



## Wasabi

cambrew said:


> If you were going to start off on a small scale brewery as a project would it be necessary to do this course or is it only to get your foot in the door at a well established brewery?



It's actually quite geared to people who want to start their own brewery, and most people who start the course have that agenda.

A lot change their tune once they get start the course and realise they they may have to decide which 4 of the 7 days a week they can afford to eat 

I'd say though that places like the IBD and Siebel are more geared towards getting into the industry, Ballarat is a lot more hands on which I think really helps with understanding the process. At the end of the day, the science is basically the same no matter where you end up working.

B.


----------



## ///

I've been around a while and getting thru the work I have gotten alot personally and professionally out of the course. I would not do the course if I was a Beer-changer and had never not brewed before. 

Getting into brewing as a job, I'd take Scotty's comments in good stock. Much of the time in small plants the work is hard physical labour and not pretty. Most of the folks get jobs by good luck and persistence, not a course.

At one plant I was at, we used to have folks come thru wanting to have a go. After the first day most never turned up again because of the 4 - 5 ton you would lift manually in a day. Only one guy kept coming back, and he is now pack manager at Brew Dog. 

I will say it aint romantic, but the job satisfaction and pride in work is a premium.

Scotty


----------



## ///

I've been around a while and getting thru the work I have gotten alot personally and professionally out of the course. I would not do the course if I was a Beer-changer and had never not brewed before. 

Getting into brewing as a job, I'd take Scotty's comments in good stock. Much of the time in small plants the work is hard physical labour and not pretty. Most of the folks get jobs by good luck and persistence, not a course.

At one plant I was at, we used to have folks come thru wanting to have a go. After the first day most never turned up again because of the 4 - 5 ton you would lift manually in a day. Only one guy kept coming back, and he is now pack manager at Brew Dog. 

I will say it aint romantic, but the job satisfaction and pride in work is a premium.

Scotty


----------



## shaunous

Hi guys, I've spent the last couple of years in PNG to make money and as they say 'Chase This Dream'. 

What brewing science text books do you mainly use at the Ballarat UNI for this course, I've done Chem1 and Chem2 at USQ and have read the wine making science texts, but want to jump into the brewing related ones, as thats where I want to head.


----------



## Wasabi

shaunous said:


> Hi guys, I've spent the last couple of years in PNG to make money and as they say 'Chase This Dream'.
> 
> What brewing science text books do you mainly use at the Ballarat UNI for this course, I've done Chem1 and Chem2 at USQ and have read the wine making science texts, but want to jump into the brewing related ones, as thats where I want to head.



Most of the essential readings are supplied as part of the course material come from the following 4 core books.

Lewis & Young is often used. I don't personally like it as I find it a disjointed read, but plenty of people do, and Michael certainly knows what he is on about. SOme of the readings come from this

THe Uni uses Kunze and Briggs quite a bit. Kunze is the only one I ever got as it's very easy to read for a technical book...the caveat being that a lot of the diagrams are in German. Briggs is excellent.

Stewart is the 4th option and a good read from a really well respected scientist and again it is easy to read. 

Sometimes you want to drill down into more detail. George Fix is great from brewing Chem and Quain good for Yeast detail. 


B>


----------



## shaunous

Wasabi said:


> Most of the essential readings are supplied as part of the course material come from the following 4 core books.
> 
> Lewis & Young is often used. I don't personally like it as I find it a disjointed read, but plenty of people do, and Michael certainly knows what he is on about. SOme of the readings come from this
> 
> THe Uni uses Kunze and Briggs quite a bit. Kunze is the only one I ever got as it's very easy to read for a technical book...the caveat being that a lot of the diagrams are in German. Briggs is excellent.
> 
> Stewart is the 4th option and a good read from a really well respected scientist and again it is easy to read.
> 
> Sometimes you want to drill down into more detail. George Fix is great from brewing Chem and Quain good for Yeast detail.
> 
> 
> B>



Cheers Wasabi, so you've obviously done the course, are you saying you don't buy textbooks as you normally would, course material is supplied as part of the course fee.


Shaun...


----------



## podon

I'm glad I spotted this post. I've applied for Sem 1 2013 intake.. Fingers crossed I get in.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Wasabi

shaunous said:


> Cheers Wasabi, so you've obviously done the course, are you saying you don't buy textbooks as you normally would, course material is supplied as part of the course fee.
> 
> 
> Shaun...




Shaunous,

Yes, the essential reading is supplied as part of the course. Also, as a student you get access to the online library so you can read books like Briggs online anyway. You don't need to buy any text books to do the course.

I did my Food Science degree at the Uni and did the Grad Cert as my elective stream. After I finished I got a job as the brewer at the campus brewery and helped Peter with the workshops, reading material distribution, etc.

Its a great course and very highly respected at an international level.

Cheers

Bradford


----------



## shaunous

Again, thanks alot Bradford...


----------



## micblair

when are successful applicants announced?


----------



## levin_ae92

I finished at the end of last year, and now am a malster for Joe White here in Adelaide, and alot of what I've learned has come in very handy, and I keep teaching everyone more about beer cos they don't know much about it


----------



## chalky

Congratulations on the job  
I finished my last piece of assessment 2 days ago. 
All I can say I am doing with my newfound knowledge is.. Er.. Designing a Braumeiser for home. B) 

If anybody wants to know anything about the course feel free to write me a question in the thread or PM. 





levin_ae92 said:


> I finished at the end of last year, and now am a malster for Joe White here in Adelaide, and alot of what I've learned has come in very handy, and I keep teaching everyone more about beer cos they don't know much about it


----------



## shaunous

chalky said:


> If anybody wants to know anything about the course feel free to write me a question in the thread or PM.




I'll take you up on that offer very soon


----------



## QldKev

chalky said:


> Congratulations on the job
> I finished my last piece of assessment 2 days ago.
> All I can say I am doing with my newfound knowledge is.. Er.. Designing a Braumeiser for home. B)
> 
> If anybody wants to know anything about the course feel free to write me a question in the thread or PM.




Was there lots of hot chicks in the course?


----------



## chalky

This course is for beer - not hot chicks. Try hairdressing... :unsure: 


QldKev said:


> Was there lots of hot chicks in the course?


----------



## levin_ae92

chalky said:


> Congratulations on the job
> I finished my last piece of assessment 2 days ago.
> All I can say I am doing with my newfound knowledge is.. Er.. Designing a Braumeister for home. B)



Thanks mate, and congratulations to you on finishing the course! Any new prospects on the horizon from it?


----------



## Punkal

I would love to do this course... Now how will I get work to pay me and do this course at the same time.


----------



## GalBrew

Out of curiosity, how have graduates gone in securing employment in a brewery? In particular what specific positions within a brewery have people managed to get?


----------



## Batz

How long does the course run?


batz


----------



## ///

Hey Chalky, how you going? Drop me a line, keen for a catchup next time when in Melb (March at the current going)

Batz, Grad Cert 2 years, extra year for the Diploma.

Hot chicks nah, but we did have a sh*t hot Karaoke singer within our ranks.

The qualification may not get you a job, but as someone looking to hire next year I wont be hiring folks without the qualification. With a bit of practical experience on my side, the course filled in a ton of gaps. The assessment is varied and testing, which unlike the IBD exams (which means you can pass a test and/or are good at rote learning and which I started and stopped this 3 years running) requires effort and lateral thought. On reflection the work is really comprehensive and I should have done it years ago.

Petes favourite line is 'might cost you $8k to do the course, but I could save your tens of thousands by figuring brewing is not for you'.

Scotty


----------



## shaunous

Hey Guys,
Coupla Q's.

The course all up including dimploma is 3 years? I was told it was only 2 thats all

Are the subjects set out so you learn the basics first, and then move into relating it all to beer e.g. You study basic chemistry, basic maths, basic bio, and then move into courses that directly deal with brewing and beer. Or is it straight up every subject is related to beer only. _Only reason I ask this is I've done half the Wine Science Degree at USQ, and we studied the basics first, so I may be able to get RPL's_

Do you pay per subject like a normal UNI would, or you pay the course fee straight up?

Thanks in advance guys.

Cheers,
Shaun.


----------



## levin_ae92

Its laid out in four sections

Semester 1 - Intro stuff like some malting biochemistry and such and then raw materials
Semester 2 - The brewing process
Semester 3 - Yeast and fermentation
Semester 4 - Food safety and malt/beer analysis

The science is quite full on, especially semester 3, and a science background certainly does help, but is by no means a requirement. As for RPL's I doubt you'll be able to get any as its all beer related.

Each topic (semester) is charged separately, I put mine on top of my HECS


----------



## chalky

One of these days I'll make the leap. 
It's pretty scary the amount of dollars required to setup a brewery that is big enough to make money. 
Those guys with small 600L setups really seem to struggle. 



levin_ae92 said:


> Thanks mate, and congratulations to you on finishing the course! Any new prospects on the horizon from it?


----------



## chalky

Pete changed Semester 4 for us to SCBRW 5086 that is called something like _Downstream Processing and Beer Quality_. 
I agree that Semester 3 is pretty full on although I would also say that it was the subject I enjoyed most. I'm still not a fan of biochemistry. 
There is another thing to consider when thinking about the benefits of enrolling in a course such as this: The people you meet. Your peers are like minded people that are either already in the industry or seriously considering joining. 


levin_ae92 said:


> Its laid out in four sections
> 
> Semester 1 - Intro stuff like some malting biochemistry and such and then raw materials
> Semester 2 - The brewing process
> Semester 3 - Yeast and fermentation
> Semester 4 - Food safety and malt/beer analysis
> 
> The science is quite full on, especially semester 3, and a science background certainly does help, but is by no means a requirement. As for RPL's I doubt you'll be able to get any as its all beer related.
> 
> Each topic (semester) is charged separately, I put mine on top of my HECS


----------



## Charst

Long term im looking to do this course but as its supposed to be Post Grad I first need to complete a science degree h34r: 
Slow Process doing one subject at a time i can tell you. I met a bloke 12 months ago doing the course who got in because he was working part time at a brewery. Can any of you blokes who've done the course make a guess of what % people had a science degree prior?

im willing to do the work but it'll be 6 years at the current rate till i can apply. im 30 now and want to make a change a little faster than that.

cheers


----------



## Jez

I successfully completed the Grad Diploma a few years ago, I don't have a science degree and have never studied chemistry until I had to as part of this course. Even then all I needed was very basic chemistry knowledge.


----------



## Wasabi

AdamFromWH said:


> Out of curiosity, how have graduates gone in securing employment in a brewery? In particular what specific positions within a brewery have people managed to get?



Adam,

A lot. There are people who have done either the grad course or short course that have secured brewing, packaging , sensory or production roles at the following breweries.

Little Creatures
Two Brothers
Matilda Bay
Lion
Fosters
Malt Shovel
Northbridge (uk)
Red Hill
Moa
Knappstein
Joe White
Nail
Coopers
Mt Tambourine
Blue Tongue
AIB
Murrays
Otway Estate
Sourthen Bay Brewing
Scottish Chiefs
Two Boys

And that is just the ones I know personally......

But you still have to put the work in.


----------



## NewtownClown

chalky said:


> One of these days I'll make the leap.
> It's pretty scary the amount of dollars required to setup a brewery that is big enough to make money.
> Those guys with small 600L setups really seem to struggle.



Very few brewers/breweries are rich...

Of course, there is also contract brewing and shared premises/equipment brewing.

The Brew Strong podcasts on The Brewing Network  are currently doing a Going Pro series with Jamil Zainasheff and John Palmer.

Slightly :icon_offtopic:


----------



## DU99

they are rich in knowledge and expertise..making a better brew for those out in the world..money ain't everything but is does help


----------



## NewtownClown

Gives one a warm, fuzzy feeling, doesn't it?

Kinda like drinking great brews...

:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## chalky

I agree, nobody except Alan bond thought they were going to get rich with a brewery. http://www.beerandbrewer.com.au/_blog/Maga...ing_in_the_80s/


NewtownClown said:


> Very few brewers/breweries are rich...
> 
> Of course, there is also contract brewing and shared premises/equipment brewing.
> 
> The Brew Strong podcasts on The Brewing Network  are currently doing a Going Pro series with Jamil Zainasheff and John Palmer.
> 
> Slightly :icon_offtopic:


----------



## Sprungmonkey

Im currently doing the IBD Diploma of brewing (up to the final module - Mod3)

Its a pretty good course - cost is around 300-400 bucks per module (depending on exchange rates as this is a British course)

Definatley helps to have a background in science (i did Food Tech) - not to say that you can't do it without that.

courses start now and exams are in June - Basically you get issued with the course notes - do past exams and go for it!
Results in August / September


----------



## shaunous

Hey guys, is there a res school or any reason to physically go to the uni, or is this 100% external. Its nigh on impossible for me to get time of these days.



Cheers

Shaun.


----------



## Wasabi

shaunous said:


> Hey guys, is there a res school or any reason to physically go to the uni, or is this 100% external. Its nigh on impossible for me to get time of these days.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Shaun.


 

In the two year certificate, there is one week only on campus. You do a few brews on the two campus breweries. Visit a few breweries and maltings, do quite a bit of sensory, some micro and some analytical.

B.


----------



## shaunous

Wasabi said:


> In the two year certificate, there is one week only on campus. You do a few brews on the two campus breweries. Visit a few breweries and maltings, do quite a bit of sensory, some micro and some analytical.
> 
> B.




When is that normally Run Wasabi? 1st or 2nd year, and what part of the year?



Cheers,

Shaun.


----------



## Wasabi

shaunous said:


> When is that normally Run Wasabi? 1st or 2nd year, and what part of the year?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Shaun.



Usually 2nd year and usually early on.

I went back to Oz this year to help out and was around March.

The Uni has just built a new science wing and the brewery is being moved so I suspect next year it might happen later. Much later than April though and Ballarat gets pretty cold. There have been some students who couldnt make it in 2nd year so Peter let them come the year after instead.

The big difference between the IBD and Ballarat is that you get a more worldly view of brewing. The IBD is very englishcentric and some of the things they teach just dont happen in the commercial brewing world outside of the UK. I tutor on a few of the IBD units where I work now and I find myselfconstantly saying "I know this isnt how we do things but this is the answer they want to hear...". Don't get me wrong, I have been an IBD member for 7 years and did my distilling paper through them, I just think they present a narrow view of commercial brewing.

B.


----------



## shaunous

Thanx again for the info Wasabi...

Shaun.


----------



## levin_ae92

Wasabi said:


> In the two year certificate, there is one week only on campus. You do a few brews on the two campus breweries. Visit a few breweries and maltings, do quite a bit of sensory, some micro and some analytical.
> 
> B.



And an exam, and a couple of lectures on yeast


----------



## podon

Offers went out last week! I got in


----------



## shaunous

Poit said:


> Offers went out last week! I got in



Well done mate, what previous skills or education did you have to support your entrance, other then homebrewing.


----------



## podon

Hey shaunous,

Bachelor of Computer Science (RMIT). Been working in IT for 3yrs... would much rather brew


----------



## durham70

Sorry to bring back a thread almost 12 months old but........ anyone else applied for a 2014 start ?

They say on the website we will find out if we are in by 24 December..........

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## durham70

Found out today - got in


----------



## carniebrew

Congrats mate, should be good fun.


----------



## jazzad1

I'm a geology student at UB, actually its Federation University these days :blink: . The microbrewery is on the ground floor of our building, its such a tease!


----------



## The Gas Man

After a 3 week trip around nsw and vic visiting many breweries along the way, I finally decided to bite the bullet and enrole in the graduate certificate course today through Federation University.

Aparently there may be still some places left.

Anyway, fingers crossed I get in for 2014.


----------



## durham70

The Gas Man said:


> After a 3 week trip around nsw and vic visiting many breweries along the way, I finally decided to bite the bullet and enrole in the graduate certificate course today through Federation University.
> 
> Aparently there may be still some places left.
> 
> Anyway, fingers crossed I get in for 2014.




Good luck - hope you get in. I am looking forward to getting started with it


----------



## The Gas Man

The Gas Man said:


> After a 3 week trip around nsw and vic visiting many breweries along the way, I finally decided to bite the bullet and enrole in the graduate certificate course today through Federation University.
> 
> Aparently there may be still some places left.
> 
> Anyway, fingers crossed I get in for 2014.


Bugger, found out today I was to late. All spaces taken for 2014.


----------



## davedoran

durham70 said:


> Found out today - got in


Hey Mate,

How you finding the course. Have looked into this and would love to do it as well. Don't have a whole lot of chemistry knowledge though and will probably try do a few tafe courses in it chemistry if such a thing exists before I apply.


----------



## doon

I applied but didn't make it in. I'm suspecting the fact I only have as far as an advanced diploma and not a degree held me back


----------



## Grainer

Seen their rig .. it is sweeeeeet


----------



## durham70

Course hasn't really started yet - due to start this week but the organisation / communication so far hasn't been great.

Hoping it picks up.....


----------



## Tex083

durham70 said:


> Course hasn't really started yet - due to start this week but the organisation / communication so far hasn't been great.
> 
> Hoping it picks up.....


Welcome to UNI life!
I have done 2 degrees (both at Vic Uni) and communication was worse than you can imagine. Practical side of things was ok but orgisnation was shocking.
Its funny the first degree I did was straight out of secondary school and didnt realise how poor communication was now that im an "adult" I see how poor it was.

Good luck! I work with a bloke who has finished and said it was great, challenging but good.


----------



## durham70

Tex083 said:


> Welcome to UNI life!
> I have done 2 degrees (both at Vic Uni) and communication was worse than you can imagine. Practical side of things was ok but orgisnation was shocking.


True - maybe my expectations have moved but I don't remember my first degree (20 odd years ago) or my MBA which I did by distance learning (14 years ago) being so disorganised though !!!!


----------



## peas_and_corn

durham70 said:


> Course hasn't really started yet - due to start this week but the organisation / communication so far hasn't been great.
> 
> Hoping it picks up.....


Hahaha Pete is dreadful with that sort of thing. Don't expect your assignments back in a hurry


----------



## krausenhaus

Old thread and probably in the wrong subforum but didn't think it worth starting a new one..

Found out today that I got accepted for 2015, anyone else here starting as well?


----------



## sp0rk

I wish :/


----------



## doon

I didnt bother trying this year. Did short course earlier in year and peter basically said i wouldnt get in as i dont have a degree in anything and wasnt working in brewing. He did say the course may change in a few years time to an undergrad course though


----------



## schoey

Yep, got in as well. Looking forward to it, haven't done any chem since first year uni (14 years ago) so have some work to do.


----------



## Trevandjo

krausenhaus said:


> Old thread and probably in the wrong subforum but didn't think it worth starting a new one..
> 
> Found out today that I got accepted for 2015, anyone else here starting as well?


Congratulations!

Would you mind sharing what pre-requisites you have? I'd love to do this in the future. 

Thanks
Trev


----------



## krausenhaus

Trevandjo said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Would you mind sharing what pre-requisites you have? I'd love to do this in the future.
> 
> Thanks
> Trev


Thanks! I've got a BSc in biochemistry and a BE in process engineering so my qualifications are pretty well suited, but if you read through this thread and some others on the topic it looks like people get in with all sorts of backgrounds.

I wonder if that guy who was trying to crowd-fund his way in a few months ago got through.


----------



## sp0rk

krausenhaus said:


> Thanks! I've got a BSc in biochemistry and a BE in process engineering so my qualifications are pretty well suited, but if you read through this thread and some others on the topic it looks like people get in with all sorts of backgrounds.
> 
> I wonder if that guy who was trying to crowd-fund his way in a few months ago got through.


I just quickly dug up that thread with a little googling
Looks like he got to $404 and he only hung around for 3 days after he opened his account 
Seems like he sweats a lot of brewing companies on social media...


----------



## zeggie

doon said:


> I didnt bother trying this year. Did short course earlier in year


What short course is there in Melb?


----------



## doon

I did the malting and brewing short course at ballarat uni


----------



## Trevandjo

doon said:


> I did the malting and brewing short course at ballarat uni


I just had a look at that course. Did you find that it was worthwhile? Sorry for going slightly OT. Mods feel free to move this.


----------



## doon

It was good but probably not worth the money to be honest


----------



## The Gas Man

Just found out that I got accepted for next year also. Pretty stoked about the first step in a potential lifestyle change.


----------

